# Our first bondage night



## 60313 (Feb 17, 2018)

Need some help guys! My husband is open to me restraining him and having my way with him. If you had this offered to you. What would you love to have done to you while restrained? Looking for all kind of ideas!


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Bondage is quite a step.

What type of bonds are you using? Playful bonds which would hurt him if he pulled against them, or solid bonds he could fight against and not be harmed?

This does matter quite a bit.


----------



## 60313 (Feb 17, 2018)

WilliamM said:


> Bondage is quite a step.
> 
> What type of bonds are you using? Playful bonds which would hurt him if he pulled against them, or solid bonds he could fight against and not be harmed?
> 
> This does matter quite a bit.


I purchased a cheaper set for our first time to see if we like it. By all the reviews I read, men and women who have used these like them and per the reviews no one has gotten hurt.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

This thread violates forum rules.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------

